# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Paul should pick his VP now

## BrandonF

To show that he is still in the race.

----------


## Lightweis

Who should it be?

----------


## Bruno

If, then

----------


## rich34

Rand Paul

----------


## sailingaway

I don't know.  Maybe Paul should follow what is really supposed to happen and say 'the CONVENTION is supposed to pick the president.... AND the Vice President....'

----------


## TrishW

Sarah Palin   If nothing else, it will get media attention, and I am growing weary of the all boy's club.  She has not endorsed Romney and I think she would do it! I can only imagine the crowds they would draw!

----------


## Michael Landon

As horrible as this sounds, if Ron Paul really wants to take over the convention and win the nomination then I think his campaign needs to talk to the Santorum campaign and agree to a Paul/Santorum ticket.  Most of the constitutional and social conservatives would switch from being loyal to Romney and cast their votes for Paul, thus causing a brokered convention.

Choosing Palin could also do this but I'm fairly confident that Santorum would be the best bet to help Paul win the nomination.

- ML

----------


## TrishW

Santorum and Ron Paul have absolutely nothing in common.

----------


## Lightweis

Santorum hates paul. YAWN

----------


## sailingaway

> As horrible as this sounds, if Ron Paul really wants to take over the convention and win the nomination then I think his campaign needs to talk to the Santorum campaign and agree to a Paul/Santorum ticket.  Most of the constitutional and social conservatives would switch from being loyal to Romney and cast their votes for Paul, thus causing a brokered convention.
> 
> Choosing Palin could also do this but I'm fairly confident that Santorum would be the best bet to help Paul win the nomination.
> 
> - ML


I don't know. I think at this point the only actual 'Santorum backers' are really moral majority, not specifically Santorum and they had him in low single digits until the fake Santorum surge by CNN in Iowa made the religious vote go to Santorum. I dont think they are utterly sold on him.  Palin, Bachmann someone like that might fire them up equally as much.  Of the two, I like Palin because she is independent, more, and I think she doesn't really have a set foreign policy she is sold on, to be honest.  Neither are my candidates.  But Bachmann voted for NDAA and to extend the Patriot Act etc etc.

However, I find it hard to get BEHIND any of them and wouldn't want Ron to pick them and take on their policies. I'd rather the VP was picked from the floor where compromises wouldn't taint Ron.

----------


## TrishW

I bet a Ron Paul / Sarah Palin ticket would kill the opposition.  I have this undeniable quality of being an average American, and I say the polls would crash for Obama if this was the other choice.

----------


## Michael Landon

Couple of things....

1) Santorum hates Romney.

2) Ron Paul has nothing in common with any of the Republicans.

3) If we want to be serious about getting Paul the nomination, we need to compromise a bit.  I'm sorry but Ron Paul announcing Napolitano, or Walter Williams as his VP isn't going to get the social conservatives to switch from Romney to Paul.

Santorum is horrible, I know this, but I'm looking at what is the most important right now, Obama/Biden vs Romney/Ryan or Obama/Biden vs Paul/Santorum.  Which one would you choose?

- ML

----------


## sailingaway

> Couple of things....
> 
> 1) Santorum hates Romney.
> 
> 2) Ron Paul has nothing in common with any of the Republicans.
> 
> 3) If we want to be serious about getting Paul the nomination, we need to compromise a bit.  I'm sorry but Ron Paul announcing Napolitano, or Walter Williams as his VP isn't going to get the social conservatives to switch from Romney to Paul.
> 
> Santorum is horrible, I know this, but I'm looking at what is the most important right now, Obama/Biden vs Romney/Ryan or Obama/Biden vs Paul/Santorum.  Which one would you choose?
> ...


I'd choose to fight it out on the floor at RNC where Ron isn't tainted by the result, but has it presented to him by the delegates.

----------


## thoughtomator

the Santorum people got cheated by Romney too - while Santorum has nothing in common _policy_-wise, _politics_-wise there are significant mutual interests in not allowing Communists like Romney to control the GOP.

----------


## Miss Annie

Judge Nap.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Are you trying to turn Ron Paul into Alexander Haig?

----------


## Michael Landon

> I'd choose to fight it out on the floor at RNC where Ron isn't tainted by the result, but has it presented to him by the delegates.


I would too, but going into the convention with a 5% chance of coming out with the nomination by doing it that way versus working a deal with Santorum and almost guaranteeing the nomination is better in my opinion.

- ML

----------


## sailingaway

> I would too, but going into the convention with a 5% chance of coming out with the nomination by doing it that way versus working a deal with Santorum and almost guaranteeing the nomination is better in my opinion.
> 
> - ML


um.  maybe. 

but isn't it really the delegates, not Santorum who are the question? And would one of their leaders be better to discuss it with and maybe get a better choice?

I think this is all pretty unlikely, but if we are playing with the thought, and why shouldn't we, it seems to me these aren't so much Santorum's followers as the moral majority folks already in the system, and they just took whichever 'religiously approved' candidate was surging.  I guess the question is who would those of them who are delegates follow?

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

> As horrible as this sounds, if Ron Paul really wants to take over the convention and win the nomination then I think his campaign needs to talk to the Santorum campaign and agree to a Paul/Santorum ticket.  Most of the constitutional and social conservatives would switch from being loyal to Romney and cast their votes for Paul, thus causing a brokered convention.
> 
> Choosing Palin could also do this but I'm fairly confident that Santorum would be the best bet to help Paul win the nomination.
> 
> - ML


would hurt Paul since he already said that Sweater vest is a fake...   the would reflect badly...  but Paul could make a statement that would get some awareness...  Paul could state that he is "considering Romney on his short list of running mates"  ... but doubt Paul will do any of this since its against the Party rules for a candidate to choose a running mate before coming the actual nominee

----------


## affa

> As horrible as this sounds, if Ron Paul really wants to take over the convention and win the nomination then I think his campaign needs to talk to the Santorum campaign and agree to a Paul/Santorum ticket.  Most of the constitutional and social conservatives would switch from being loyal to Romney and cast their votes for Paul, thus causing a brokered convention.
> 
> Choosing Palin could also do this but I'm fairly confident that Santorum would be the best bet to help Paul win the nomination.
> 
> - ML


hellz no.   absolutely not.  not only do they have nothing in common, not only would you be putting a warmongering wingnut second in line, but you'd absolutely destroy the most important thing Ron Paul brings to the table - his ability to draw independents.   Santorum is... NO. Just no.

----------


## Plague-of-Locutus

I'd be on board if Ron came out and said he would pick Sarah Palin as his VP especially right now.  A little media buzz going into Tampa would not hurt our chances in the slightest.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

I cannot believe the Palin love around here. What the hell does she have to do to prove to people that she's a blithering idiot? A statist blithering idiot, at that?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

paul/santorum would lose to obama... BUT, it'll give paul some nice national TV debates to further spread the message to hundreds of millions of people. however, paul and santorum hates each other and santorum's job was to siphon votes away from paul.

also, imagine paul getting incapacitated and santorum becoming president? lol. that scares me o.o;;

----------


## erowe1

> To show that he is still in the race.


I agree.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Rand Paul or Andrew Napolitano or Barry Goldwater Jr

----------


## RonRules

We need a successful business person to match Ron.

How about Meg Whitman:

She happens to be a BILLIONAIRE:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meg_Whitman


Edit: And about 100X smarter than Palin.

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

I was thinking of Andrew Napolitano

----------


## RonRules

In February 2009, Whitman announced her candidacy for Governor of California, becoming the third woman in a twenty year period to run for the office. *She won the Republican primary in June 2010.* The fourth wealthiest woman in the state of California with a net worth of $1.3 billion in 2010, she spent more of her own money on the race than any other political candidate spent on a single election in American history, spending $144 million total of her own fortune and $178.5 million including donors. Whitman lost to Jerry Brown in the November 2 election.

With Ron and Meg Whitman, we could carry California.

----------


## tfurrh

He should choose Mitt Romney or Paul Ryan.

----------


## RonRules

Just that is good enough for me:

"She had wanted to be a doctor, so she studied math and science at Princeton University. However, after spending a summer selling advertisements for a magazine, she switched to studying economics, earning a B.A. with honors in 1977. Whitman then obtained an M.B.A. from Harvard Business School in 1979."

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> In February 2009, Whitman announced her candidacy for Governor of California, becoming the third woman in a twenty year period to run for the office. *She won the Republican primary in June 2010.* The fourth wealthiest woman in the state of California with a net worth of $1.3 billion in 2010, she spent more of her own money on the race than any other political candidate spent on a single election in American history, spending $144 million total of her own fortune and $178.5 million including donors. Whitman lost to Jerry Brown in the November 2 election.
> 
> With Ron and Meg Whitman, we could carry California.


Jerry Brown... thats the signature on my bachelor's degree. I wish it was arnold swarchzenegger. lol. 

Well, california is still broke and going under.... =|

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Couple of things....
> 
> 1) Santorum hates Romney.


So do I.  NO.




> 2) Ron Paul has nothing in common with any of the Republicans.


That's not true at all.  He is the embodiment of what Ronald Reagan only talked about.




> 3) If we want to be serious about getting Paul the nomination, we need to compromise a bit.  I'm sorry but Ron Paul announcing Napolitano, or Walter Williams as his VP isn't going to get the social conservatives to switch from Romney to Paul.
> 
> Santorum is horrible, I know this, but I'm looking at what is the most important right now, Obama/Biden vs Romney/Ryan or Obama/Biden vs Paul/Santorum.  Which one would you choose?
> 
> - ML


Santorum is a big government leftist.  No.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

pick gary johnson.. run under GOP/libertarian ticket. lol.

----------


## TrishW

> I cannot believe the Palin love around here. What the hell does she have to do to prove to people that she's a blithering idiot? A statist blithering idiot, at that?


Bad press can make anyone look like an idiot, Ron paul should know that all too well.  Palin is hardly an idiot.

----------


## sailingaway

> We need a successful business person to match Ron.
> 
> How about Meg Whitman:
> 
> She happens to be a BILLIONAIRE:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meg_Whitman
> ...


_*GAG* <-- from California_

Possibly better than santorum but only because santorum is so bad.  The case for Palin is she really seems more independent and less bought, except for superficially. (yeah, superficially bought, like that phrase?)

but it should be between delegates and on the floor I think, if it is her.  She ISN'T on board with Ron but if the situation came up, nor would anyone else be who could make it fly with the other delegates there, and she'd be better than most of those.  Just my 2cents.  Palin isn't 'my girl'  but 'doesn't belong to Goldman Sachs' is a big deal with me, and the others I can think of do.

----------


## RonRules

> Palin isn't 'my girl'  but 'doesn't belong to Goldman Sachs' is a big deal with me, and the others I can think of do.


You gotta be kidding. She was taking their money when she was running for VP.

I prefer girls with their own money. Meg is a great choice.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> _*GAG* <-- from California_
> 
> Possibly better than santorum but only because santorum is so bad.  The case for Palin is she really seems more independent and less bought, except for superficially. (yeah, superficially bought, like that phrase?)
> 
> but it should be between delegates and on the floor I think, if it is her.  She ISN'T on board with Ron but if the situation came up, nor would anyone else be who could make it fly with the other delegates there, and she'd be better than most of those.  Just my 2cents.  Palin isn't 'my girl'  but 'doesn't belong to Goldman Sachs' is a big deal with me, and the others I can think of do.


This must be silly.. but I voted for Meg Witman because of this



"On Monday, Whitman’s campaign sent out a twitter update with a link intended to take viewers to a site with a San Diego Police Association endorsement. Instead, clickers were taken to a YouTube video of a Japanese man dressed in a pink tutu, thigh-high stockings and garters.

Whitman’s campaign staff’s apparent cut and paste error has bumped the YouTube video to more than 986,000 views. And most curious, the campaign has not yet removed the odd tweet."

Song from my favorite anime =D.. for those that can tell. he is a good bassist, its why i picked up the bass to play.

----------


## RonRules

> Instead, clickers were taken to a YouTube video of a Japanese man dressed in a pink tutu, thigh-high stockings and garters.


Serendipity! This could not have been a random error. Someone had a great sense of humor and they just let it go.

Imagine the bitch scream that Sarah Palin would have yell out!

----------


## sailingaway

> You gotta be kidding. She was taking their money when she was running for VP.
> 
> I prefer girls with their own money. Meg is a great choice.


She didn't take it, McCain did.

Meg just seemed like a go along establishment Republican to me in the gubanatorial race.  What about her is good?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Walter Jones

----------


## Toxic

Peter Schiff

----------


## RonRules

> Meg just seemed like a go along establishment Republican to me in the gubanatorial race.  What about her is good?


She was a great CEO at E-Bay and made it very successfully in a highly male dominated nerd culture. She commanded respect without any of tools that many use to claim authority.  For example she used a regular cubicle along with everyone else.

I'm still in shock that Gerry Brown won. She would have been so much better for California and now, the country.

----------


## GopBlackList

> Sarah Palin   If nothing else, it will get media attention, and I am growing weary of the all boy's club.  She has not endorsed Romney and I think she would do it! I can only imagine the crowds they would draw!


Get over it.. Sarah Palin is a joke. Admittely i used to like her back in 2008 but her true colors have come out and she's just milking any attention she is getting.

Sorry if i offended any Palin fans or if I broke some internet treaty but that's the truth that i feel.

----------


## sailingaway

> She was a great CEO at E-Bay and made it very successfully in a highly male dominated nerd culture. She commanded respect without any of tools that many use to claim authority.  For example she used a regular cubicle along with everyone else.
> 
> I'm still in shock that Gerry Brown won. She would have been so much better for California and now, the country.


None of that speaks to any policy that would be different from the status quo now.

----------


## GopBlackList

> As horrible as this sounds, if Ron Paul really wants to take over the convention and win the nomination then I think his campaign needs to talk to the Santorum campaign and agree to a Paul/Santorum ticket.  Most of the constitutional and social conservatives would switch from being loyal to Romney and cast their votes for Paul, thus causing a brokered convention.
> 
> Choosing Palin could also do this but I'm fairly confident that Santorum would be the best bet to help Paul win the nomination.
> 
> - ML





> Santorum and Ron Paul have absolutely nothing in common.





> I don't know. I think at this point the only actual 'Santorum backers' are really moral majority, not specifically Santorum and they had him in low single digits until the fake Santorum surge by CNN in Iowa made the religious vote go to Santorum. I dont think they are utterly sold on him.  Palin, Bachmann someone like that might fire them up equally as much.  Of the two, I like Palin because she is independent, more, and I think she doesn't really have a set foreign policy she is sold on, to be honest.  Neither are my candidates.  But Bachmann voted for NDAA and to extend the Patriot Act etc etc.
> 
> However, I find it hard to get BEHIND any of them and wouldn't want Ron to pick them and take on their policies. I'd rather the VP was picked from the floor where compromises wouldn't taint Ron.





> Judge Nap.





> We need a successful business person to match Ron.
> 
> How about Meg Whitman:
> 
> She happens to be a BILLIONAIRE:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meg_Whitman
> ...





> I was thinking of Andrew Napolitano


LMAO.. This ain't fantasy football guys

----------


## TrishW

> And it shouldn't.  It would make Ron Paul appear out of touch with reality and a caricature.


You would probably be right if he would make a formal announcement as to his pick for VP, but he could mention his own choices when critiquing Romney's VP pick.  Let the people know, what could be.

----------


## sailingaway

> Get over it.. Sarah Palin is a joke. Admittely i used to like her back in 2008 but her true colors have come out and she's just milking any attention she is getting.
> 
> Sorry if i offended any Palin fans or if I broke some internet treaty but that's the truth that i feel.


I think the issue is something to appeal to the other delegates there in a floor fight if it comes to that, and someone Ron could pick without offending us likely wouldn't attract those delegates.  So my thought was more, who could we bear, as second, that they might like....

It isn't likely to be a problem we need to deal with, but if it were, we would need to buy leverage with it imho.

----------


## GopBlackList

> I think the issue is something to appeal to the other delegates there in a floor fight if it comes to that, and someone Ron could pick without offending us likely wouldn't attract those delegates.  So my thought was more, who could we bear, as second, that they might like....
> 
> It isn't likely to be a problem we need to deal with, but if it were, we would need to buy leverage with it imho.


In other words, let's play politics and use people to further our agenda

----------


## trey4sports

or.... he could _not_ make an embarrassing gesture, like picking a VP when he has 0 chance of getting the nomination....

----------


## TrishW

> or.... he could _not_ make an embarrassing gesture, like picking a VP when he has 0 chance of getting the nomination....


O chance?  I refuse to believe that.

----------


## sailingaway

> or.... he could _not_ make an embarrassing gesture, like picking a VP when he has 0 chance of getting the nomination....


Don't denigrate Ron's chances of winning in his own campaign forum

any more than you would denigrate Massie's or anyone else's in their forum.

Most people who do that are really trying to get people to take on THEIR projects or candidates, but that is not your decision, how other people than you spend their time.

----------


## SilenceDewgooder

> LMAO.. This ain't fantasy football guys


 hey fantasy football can have multiple purposes...  just thinking of my draft order is how I managed taking a 45 min MRI....

----------


## Carlybee

> In February 2009, Whitman announced her candidacy for Governor of California, becoming the third woman in a twenty year period to run for the office. *She won the Republican primary in June 2010.* The fourth wealthiest woman in the state of California with a net worth of $1.3 billion in 2010, she spent more of her own money on the race than any other political candidate spent on a single election in American history, spending $144 million total of her own fortune and $178.5 million including donors. Whitman lost to Jerry Brown in the November 2 election.
> 
> With Ron and Meg Whitman, we could carry California.


Why?  Would she be purchasing the state?  Does she even have liberty credentials?  Methinks not. 

_ Whitman was a supporter of former Bain Capital founder and Massachusetts Governor Mitt Romney's presidential campaign[50] in 2008 and was on his National Finance Team.[51] She was also listed as Finance co-chair of Romney's exploratory committee.[52] However, after Romney stepped out of the race and endorsed McCain, Whitman joined McCain's presidential campaign as a national co-chair._  Via Wiki

----------


## Carson

And compete with the story the criminals and their minions are currently putting out?


Then again maybe I'm the only one that considers the counterfeiting that is going on, to fuel what has been going down, a crime against humanity.

----------


## Aratus

a veep choise implies a 3rd party run...

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

> Walter Jones


Wonderful

----------


## TrishW

> a veep choise implies a 3rd party run...


ok

----------


## jointhefightforfreedom

> To show that he is still in the race.


Absolutely !!!

Would spark a Ton of media press right before the convention!!

and Tell the world you have another choice!

----------


## rockandrollsouls

I'd take it. The powers to be may not let it last long, but Ron in office for even a short time would allow him to veto a number of bills. 

It would be a brilliant move by the campaign if they tried this. I doubt they will, but it could be a major game changer.


If Ron is at the top of the ticket, I'm fine. 




> I bet a Ron Paul / Sarah Palin ticket would kill the opposition.  I have this undeniable quality of being an average American, and I say the polls would crash for Obama if this was the other choice.

----------


## Miss Annie

> a veep choise implies a 3rd party run...


I would be down with that!

----------


## satchelmcqueen

yes he should pick one. it would show he is still in the race and still running. rand or johnson i think...

----------


## Drex

Chuck Baldwin

----------


## anaconda

> Santorum and Ron Paul have absolutely nothing in common.


Michael Landon may be onto something here. They both have considerable favor with anti-Romney GOP voters. But the establishment would ruin Santorum's career for going rogue on them.

----------


## anaconda

Ralph Nader.
Cynthia McKinney
Catherine Austin Fitts
Jim DeMint
Justin Amash

----------


## gary w

How about after the convention should he not be nominated to have Gary Johnson nominate Ron Paul for Vice President. Gary Johnson claims to have 19% in polls I read where all it would take for a 3rd party candidate to win would be to have over 39% of the vote. With Ron Paul that would throw them above both Obama and Romney. at this late time Gary Johnson would not be a vice president for Ron Paul but Nothing stopping Ron Paul from helping Gary Johnson  run the country it was done early in our countrys history when Woodrow Wilson was in the white house by a fella named House. I read that in the creature from Jeckyll Island. Thats how the federal reserve got its start that would be a fitting way to destroy it.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ralph Nader.
> Cynthia McKinney
> Catherine Austin Fitts
> Jim DeMint
> Justin Amash


De Mint would fit the bill of being palatable of those who would draw the other delegates, however I don't see him going that rogue.

----------


## LatinsforPaul

> De Mint would fit the bill of being palatable of those who would draw the other delegates, however I don't see him going that rogue.


Agree 100%. 

A Paul / DeMint ticket at the convention would change many delegate's minds and would turn the convention into chaos.

----------


## jmdrake

> Santorum and Ron Paul have absolutely nothing in common.


Well the both believe Iran doesn't want a nuke to bomb Israel with.  Except Santorum lies about this whenever he's on national TV.

----------


## clint4liberty

Huh, I guess individuals are not paying attention to the reality of the campaign, actions of the RNC, or anything else.  Ron Paul's delegates are being purged from even 
attending Tampa, Florida. Maybe a few Ron Paul delegates will be allowed to attend. About 9.8 million people across the country voted for the preconceived nominee no matter what Mitt Romney stood.  Mitt Romney main 
spokesperson championed socialized medicine in Massachusetts.  No one can stop the oligarchy train through the electoral process.  Yes, socialized medicine has arrived 
and the rest of free enterprise is going to be swallowed up by the Federal government in the next four years.

----------


## sailingaway

> Huh, I guess individuals are not paying attention to the reality of the campaign, actions of the RNC, or anything else.  Ron Paul's delegates are being purged from even 
> attending Tampa, Florida. Maybe a few Ron Paul delegates will be allowed to attend. About 9.8 million people across the country voted for the preconceived nominee no matter what Mitt Romney stood.  Mitt Romney main 
> spokesperson championed socialized medicine in Massachusetts.  No one can stop the oligarchy train through the electoral process.  Yes, socialized medicine has arrived 
> and the rest of free enterprise is going to be swallowed up by the Federal government in the next four years.


We are fighting the purge and making people know it could only happen if they cheat on multiple states.  We want Ron nominated into contention on the floor with a 15 minute UNEDITED nominee's speech.  If they DON'T cheat Ron has a majority of delegates in OR, IA, ME, MN, NV and LA, and possibly in CO if our coalition holds up.  And maybe more depending on who turns up in Tampa in close states.  He only needs 5 states to be nominated from the floor.

I say this because it seems from what you say that YOU are the one who hasn't been keeping up -- or has been watching something that passes for news but isn't.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Want to win, Dr. Paul?  Pick this guy.  Bring Dems, Indies, Reps, Libertarians, and Patriots together.

----------


## sailingaway

> Want to win, Dr. Paul?  Pick this guy.  Bring Dems, Indies, Reps, Libertarians, and Patriots together.


but it wouldn't win the convention.  that is one reason I'd say whomever it is should be picked by Ron's delegates as less bad than others who would satisfy the other delegates, but Ron shouldn't be part of it.  If it is going to get leverage with non Paul delegates, it isn't going to be someone we'd want RON to have picked.

I will say, that would probably get my mother's vote from Obama.

----------


## matt0611

How come Romney could pick his VP now but Ron couldn't? Did something change between now and a few months ago?

----------


## anaconda

> How about after the convention should he not be nominated to have Gary Johnson nominate Ron Paul for Vice President.


Absolutely. I had considered the possibility many months ago that Rand accept the Libertarian nomination and select Ron as VP to avoid the sore loser laws. But Rand has confirmed an alternate strategy for the next four years. Ron has been so beat up by the GOP that there is simply no down side in going to war with them. Rand has endorsed and will be safe from any blow back. Problem is Gary already has a VP. He would have to step aside.

----------


## RonPaulKid

Dennis Kucinich!

----------


## TheTruthHurts



----------


## brushfire

Now thatsss the ticket!

----------


## sailingaway

No question he'd be popular here, but if you are tracking the other thread people were thinking of this as a way to draw other delegates who would already be there.  I don't know how popular he is with the non Paul delegate faction.  That's not saying he isn't, I just literally don't know.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> De Mint would fit the bill of being palatable of those who would draw the other delegates, however I don't see him going that rogue.


I agree, Demint would be an absolute game changer but old Jimmy just wouldn't have the cajones for it.

----------


## TheTexan

How could anyone not possibly like the judge... that guy is awesome

----------


## CPUd

> How come Romney could pick his VP now but Ron couldn't? Did something change between now and a few months ago?


By 'announcing the VP candidate', what he's really doing is saying this is the guy I want you to vote for at the convention.  But most people believe that when they announce the VP candidate, it's a done deal.

RP should pick Senator Davis from SC, he's already shown that he will go with what's right before he will go for what's popular.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> Dennis Kucinich!


I like old DK, but this would further alienate us from those establishment type delegates, which oh yeah, make up about 85% of the convention.

----------


## sailingaway

> By 'announcing the VP candidate', what he's really doing is saying this is the guy I want you to vote for at the convention.  But most people believe that when they announce the VP candidate, it's a done deal.
> 
> RP should pick Senator Davis from SC.


Davis is great.  Do enough people there know him, though?

Also, it would hurt Davis with the establishment more than he already is from endorsing Ron. If he is thinking of running against Lindsay he'd be against the establishment anyhow but it would be a consideration. But Davis is terrific.

----------


## CPUd

> How could anyone not possibly like the judge... that guy is awesome


I know a few at Fox who don't like him

----------


## Indy Vidual

If Ron gets a chance to pick a VP...
Update: Do we still have 5+ states after losing LA?

----------


## sailingaway

> If Ron gets a chance to pick a VP...
> Update: Do we still have 5+ states after losing LA?


We won LA. They are challenging it.  We have video galore that we got it but Romney's folks will likely control the credentials committee, so it is a matter of how blatantly they are willing to cheat.

A lot are challenged because Romney is insecure, but even if they deny OK, they would also have to deny enough of at least the following states to keep Ron from having five: IA, LA, ME. MN, NV, OR and maybe CO, assuming our coalition holds up.  There may be at least one more depending on who actually shows up, because at least one more state was really close.  _Part_ of the media's problem is it looked at where delegates were bound on the vote which is not the same as being bound on the nomination.

----------


## Murray N Rothbard

I like the Judge as much as anyone else but the choice here is obvious and it's not Napolitano. It's Gary Johnson. Even though he's not perfect, neither is RP, or Judge for that matter. RP and GJ have always split the libertarian vote and it makes no sense for them not to be partnered up.

----------


## sailingaway

> I like the Judge as much as anyone else but the choice here is obvious and it's not Napolitano. It's Gary Johnson. Even though he's not perfect, neither is RP, or Judge for that matter. RP and GJ have always split the libertarian vote and it makes no sense for them not to be partnered up.


ARe you talking about in a third party run?  Because the discussion in the other thread it was about who might win over some of the existing delegates at RNC and Johnson wouldn't help.

----------


## trey4sports

if they just show the GJ ad with the gyrating hipster that is sure to help us pick up a couple delegates. 


@ 56 sec

----------


## Kluge

What's the point of Ron picking a VP?

----------


## Murray N Rothbard

> ARe you talking about in a third party run?  Because the discussion in the other thread it was about who might win over some of the existing delegates at RNC and Johnson wouldn't help.


3rd party run, 4th party run, write in run, whatever. The two of them need to sit down and figure out who is going to be getting the attention the next 8 weeks. They will bring much more attention to the message together than their sum separately. They'll appear on the media's radar. That's all this is about anymore (maybe all it ever was), publicity and spreading the ideas.

----------


## sailingaway

> What's the point of Ron picking a VP?


argh., the problem is this whole discussion started in a different thread but the op wanted to give fresh eyes a look at his idea.  I'll merge.  The idea floated, which is not 'likely' but is interesting to discuss, is whether with a stated VP in advance Ron might draw more delegate votes at RNC enough to drive Romney below the magic number etc.  People were just throwing out names they thought might fit the bill and discussing why, it was speculation for the fun of it.

I'm going to merge them.

----------


## sailingaway

> 3rd party run, 4th party run, write in run, whatever. The two of them need to sit down and figure out who is going to be getting the attention the next 8 weeks. They will bring much more attention to the message together than their sum separately. They'll appear on the media's radar. That's all this is about anymore (maybe all it ever was), publicity and spreading the ideas.


I don't put Johnson and Ron in the same box, clearly some do, but I never have seen it.  And I don't think Johnson and Ron coordinate, personally, but I have no idea what is going to happen after Tampa.  I doubt it will be in conjunction with Johnson, though, personally, but I could be wrong.

----------


## fj45lvr

maybe walter williams wants to do a "bucket list" with Dr. Paul...  it would be funny due to his status as Limbaugh guest hosting...

----------


## TheTruthHurts



----------


## The Dude

Not going to happen. Ron has been saying again and again that he wants to "influence the GOP platform." To do that he needs to play nice. There will be NO bold moves such as this that will rock the establishment boat.

----------


## parocks

> What's the point of Ron picking a VP?


hey, don't let rationality spoil the fun.

first you have to get the nomination, and then the vp is picked.  The likelihood of Romney winning is great. However, after that, the VP is picked.  There are no bound delegates in that situation.  Delegates can vote for whoever they want for VP.  That's where RON PAUL goes in, as VP.  Again, presuming Romney doesn't get eaten by sharks.  We want a vote, we'll almost certainly lose that vote, because 5 states does not equal 26 states.  Maine and the others should go on record as supporting Ron Paul.  Paul should be able to get that nomination speech.  Then, we put Ron Paul up as VP.  That vote should be a little closer.

----------


## parocks

> ARe you talking about in a third party run?  Because the discussion in the other thread it was about who might win over some of the existing delegates at RNC and Johnson wouldn't help.


Who might win over delegates? Palin.

----------


## parocks

> I bet a Ron Paul / Sarah Palin ticket would kill the opposition.  I have this undeniable quality of being an average American, and I say the polls would crash for Obama if this was the other choice.


Palin/Paul or Paul/Palin would win.

----------


## jay_dub

My pick......

NEWT GINGRICH!! 

What?? Why Newt?

Newt was already a candidate and drew a lot of 'Tea Party' support. This blunts the Ryan pick by Romney. 

Ideologically, Ron and Newt are miles apart, but Newt is more malleable than Santorum and could be made to 'see the light' so to speak. Even with all his flaws, people like Newt. His name recognition is 100% and he has a supreme knowledge of the nuts and bolts workings of Congress. Plus, Newt has delegates.

There is a lot to criticize about Newt and I could certainly pick others that would be a better 'fit' with Ron Paul, but no other that has a chance of helping him win, both at the convention and in November.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Unless Paul wins the nomination from the floor through the delegates at the convention, there will be no announcement of a VP, or further activity by him to win this year, as he has sadly made clear. I was informed by someone close to Judge Nap that the object for the Paul family at this point is to set up Rand's run in 2016, and has been for some time.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Unless Paul wins the nomination from the floor through the delegates at the convention, there will be no announcement of a VP, or further activity by him to win this year, as he has sadly made clear. I was informed by someone close to Judge Nap that the object for the Paul family at this point is to set up Rand's run in 2016, and has been for some time.


I hope Romney wins, then, and gives the Paul family a reminder that central planning fails.

----------


## Ivash

> I would too, but going into the convention with a 5% chance of coming out with the nomination by doing it that way versus working a deal with Santorum and almost guaranteeing the nomination is better in my opinion.
> 
> - ML


...Getting Santorum's agreement would not 'guarantee' victory in any way, shape or form. Romney would still be the overwhelming favorite to win.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

We'll probably see a Paul/DeMint ticket. Just not this election cycle 




> De Mint would fit the bill of being palatable of those who would draw the other delegates, however I don't see him going that rogue.

----------

